# Lometa , Tx -  Diamondback Jubilee BBQ & Bean Cookoff



## hoity toit (Apr 12, 2012)

We did this one a few weeks ago and took 4th place beans,


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 12, 2012)

Uh, some pics   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






             
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations!

I'm with oldschoolbbq, though!

Gotta have them pics!


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 14, 2012)

Hoity Toit said:


> We did this one a few weeks ago and took 4th place beans,


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 14, 2012)

Hoity Toit said:


>


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the pics!

Are you planning any smokes anywhere else in central Texas in the future?


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 20, 2012)

waswanting to do fredricksburg next weekend,,,,dont know when the cutoff  though,,,Im going to check on it tomorrow,.\


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 29, 2016)

VFW New Braunfels this weekend Cookoff 2016


----------

